# Quick shop



## JackalR (26/11/14)

Hi guys, 

I totally screwed and forgot to pack extra e juice. And now I've run dry and need to find a place that sells. 

I am in industria in maraisburg whatever would the closest place be that will have liquid?

Many thanks 

JackalR


----------



## WHeunis (26/11/14)

I have spotted some questionable brand liquids being stocked in Pick 'n Pay as well as Spar stores...
Honestly cant say if theyre good, or even good for you (cant imagine what nasty chems might sneak in).

But if all else fails?


----------



## JackalR (26/11/14)

Haha thanks but after a quick search vape king isn't too far off my route so making my way there 

Thanks though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ziti (26/11/14)

Heavenly Vapours would be the closest. They are in Florida. Check out their web page for contact details or contact @Shako or @Riddle.


----------



## JackalR (26/11/14)

Thanks ziti

Bought vape elixir galactin hypermint... Its amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

